# Mitsubishi Transmission Work Needed



## cps57 (Dec 23, 2009)

Could you guys recommend me a Transmission Shop in Pensacola . My daughters Galant's automatic Trans is acting up.

Thanks Chuck


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hurst transmission is who i would take it to. Tell George, Scott from "Lite Catch" sent ya. George is also a fisherman.


----------

